# Large Caribe sick



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Please help. Yesterday I woke up and saw my caribe with this open sore that suddenly appeared. What could have caused it? It looks worse since these pics.

I've never had any trouble keeping P's until recently. My tank is over filtered, current, water changes, etc.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Another


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

when did you get these piranhas...its kinda hard to tell by the blurry pics, it sorta looks like a chunk of their face has been bitten off.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

ITs not a bite, more like a rotting sore. I've had him for over 6 months. It just appeared yesterday.

I'll try for some better pics


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm far from an expert on this but I have noticed in my Aunt's Pacus that they get that alot just from being rough with eah other....it always seems to start off small and get bigger and bigger and it's always on the face.....seperate him just add salt and melafix.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> when did you get these piranhas...its kinda hard to tell by the blurry pics, it sorta looks like a chunk of their face has been bitten off.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Another pic. Hopefully better


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

another


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

how do you know its not a bite


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if it just appeared outta nowhere it then its a bite... fungal infections will develop over time.... add salt and melafix and seperate him if possible

the wound isnt that bad at all


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> if it just appeared outta nowhere it then its a bite... fungal infections will develop over time.... add salt and melafix and seperate him if possible
> 
> the wound isnt that bad at all


 i agree :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if thats a bite its one odd lookin bite pattern eehh??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is it getting larger? It could be a bacterial infection that could have been initiated by a bite or some type of injury. I agree that the pattern looks too odd to be just a bite.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe he tore a chunk off freaking out in tank and hitting something..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like an infected bite or an injury from running in to some thing that got infected, i would get some meds in that tank or put him in a hospital tank asap


----------

